# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  refflima

## José António Lima

Olá companheiros do forum, estou a tentar iniciar-me nesta grande aventura
do aquarismo.
Experiência zero, duvidas mais que muitas, medos enormes, dificuldades com os euros... isso vocês já sabem.
No que diz respeito á informática idem.
Tudo o que sei sobre este hobby está escrito nas páginas deste forum, as quais já ando a lêr desde algum tempo.
O primeiro e unico aqua que tive o prazer de visitar foi o do membro António Vitor, que desde já felicito e agrdeço a sua amibilidade em receber-me em sua casa. Claro que terei todo o gosto em receber a visita do António logo que este meu projecto esteja a funcionar.
setup: 
Aqua - 150cm x 80cm x 60 com coluna seca de 3 furos e travessas francesas, made in vidromoldura.
Sump - 80 x 40 x 40.
Movel - Estrutura em ferro 35mmx35mm, forra em contraplacado marítimo DIY.
 Escumador - ATI Bubble Master 250
Retorno - Syncra 3.5 
Circulação - DuasTunze 6085 (falta adquirir uma)
Aquecimento - Aquatic Nature 300W 
Rocha viva - À partida 60Kg (por adquirir)
Iluminação - Não sei (por adquirir)

----------


## José António Lima

Tenho algumas fotos tiradas por uma pequena máquina que não têm grande qualidade mas servem para ilustrar o que já foi feito até agora.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  José

Ainda nunca usei esta funcionalidade, mas pesquisei um pouco e parece ser assim:

aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ: Lendo e Postando Mensagens  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Vê lá se isto te ajuda na colocação de fotografias.

Como alojar fotos no Reeffórum

Relativamente ao teu aquário ... grande empreitada. Grande aquário para quem está a começar. Atenção aos custos de manutenção de um bicho desses.

Quanto à iluminação depende muito do que queres manter em termos de vivos.

Se tiveres já uma ideia torna-se mais fácil opinar sobre que tipo de iluminação.

Um abraço e muito boa sorte.

O conselho que te posso dar é ... paciência. Muita paciência.

----------


## José António Lima

> José
> 
> Ainda nunca usei esta funcionalidade, mas pesquisei um pouco e parece ser assim:
> 
> aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ: Lendo e Postando Mensagens


muito agradecido, já estou a tentar perceber como se faz.

----------


## José António Lima

> Boas ,
> 
> Vê lá se isto te ajuda na colocação de fotografias.
> 
> Como alojar fotos no Reeffórum
> 
> Relativamente ao teu aquário ... grande empreitada. Grande aquário para quem está a começar. Atenção aos custos de manutenção de um bicho desses.
> 
> Quanto à iluminação depende muito do que queres manter em termos de vivos.
> ...


Obrigado pela ajuda, por enquanto está a ser mais dificil trabalhar aqui na informática do que nas bricolages do aqua. 
Em termos de vivos. pouca quantidade corais moles e LPS, maximo 10 peixes pequenos porque gosto de ver crescer.
 Quanto a paciência tenho que ter o travão bem afinado no meu puto de 13 anos que pensa que as coisas acontecem num ápice.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Com 6 ou 8x T5 80w penso que ficarás servido para essa dimensão e esse tipo de corais.

Poderás inclusivamente pensar depois num ou outro duro colocado de metade do aquário para cima.

Abraço,

----------


## José António Lima

> Boas ,
> 
> Com 6 ou 8x T5 80w penso que ficarás servido para essa dimensão e esse tipo de corais.
> 
> Poderás inclusivamente pensar depois num ou outro duro colocado de metade do aquário para cima.
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá: 
Por motivos ambientais e económicos será que seria possivel conjugar menos quantidade de t5 com alguma calha de Led's?

----------


## José António Lima

lixar e pintar estrutura



móvel DIY em contraplacado marítimo




sump e algum material já adquirido



Aguardo por alguns comentários e sugestões que sirvam para melhorar e ensinar este maçarico.

----------


## António Vitor

Parabéns Lima, está aí com grande potencial, muito bom esse aquário.

Circulação tudo ok, sump bom tamanho, bom escumador,  móvel 5 estrelas...

Obrigado pelo convite!
lá estarei com prazer para ver esse sistema que realmente é um dos que tem mais potencial !

E sim podes aliar T5 a leds...e usar menos potência...
ou usar mais leds e retirar mesmo as t5, depende...

De qualquer forma os leds agora andam mais baratos, e portanto fazer algo como o que eu fiz torna-se mais atractivo.

Se for preciso ajuda para montar a iluminação ....podes contar comigo.

Agora é mais fácil, como ganhei mais experiência...
basta combinar um dia, e acho que conseguimos conceber isso tudo num dia.
acho...claro combinamos o que queremos e fazemos antes a encomenda depois de ter chegado combinamos o dia para montar.

Não é preciso arduinos e companhia, mas se quiseres também se arranja.
Também depois do periodo inicial arranja-se frags de corais...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> lixar e pintar estrutura
> sump e algum material já adquirido
> [url=http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=35095][img]Aguardo por alguns comentários e sugestões que sirvam para melhorar e ensinar este maçarico.


Olá José

À semelhança do que disse o António, tens todas as condições para vires a ter um excelente reff.
Mas esse sucesso só depende de ti, tens de fazer as coisas com calma, deixar o ciclo fazer-se sem pressas, e ires controlando os impulsos de colocar vivos, antes do tempo.
Vai actualizando o teu post e colocar todas as tuas duvidas, que irao ser esclarecidas.

Ao reparar numa das tuas fotos, vejo que colocaste tubos de queda, na ultima divisória, e que irás colocar a bomba de retorno e o escumador na outra, certo?
Se assim for, e poderei estar enganado, poderá haver a questão de a agua que sai do escumador que virá com bolhas, ser enviada pela bomba do retorno para o aquario e enviar muitas bolhas de ar.
Aconselhava te tambem a colocares uns sacos microns para retençao de impurezas no tubo de queda.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

Parabéns pela nova montagem. Pelo Setup e vendo as fotos, penso que está no bom caminho para um excelente sistema de reef  :SbOk: 

Em relação a iluminação há várias opções, desde T5, HQI, LED, e combinações destas. Tal como o Rui referiu, uma calha com 6 a 8 lâmpadas T5 do 80W será adequada para manter todos os tipos de corais (incluindo os mais complicados SPS), com a habitual relação de 1 Watt por litro. No caso de optar por manter corais menos exigentes em relação a luz, possivelmente com 0.75W/litro seja suficiente. Em relação aos LEDs, ficam mais baratos apenas a longo prazo, pois quando se compra uma calha LED está-se a comprar o equivalente em T5, por exemplo, para os próximos 5 a 10 anos. Por outro lado, com LED o consumo mensal é menor, podendo baixar até 50% do consumo das T5. Para esse volume de água então o investimento em LED seria uma pequena fortuna, provavelmente a rondar os 1000 a 2000 euros, assim por baixo (se for DIY). Com iluminação T5 e/ou HQI, o investimento na calha é também considerável mas mais baixo, talvez entre os 400 e 600 euros, e depois há a necessidade da substituição das lâmpadas de 8 em 8 meses (em média), que implica um custo anual entre os 100 a 200 euros. Ao final de 8 a 10 anos, os custos de material, tanto de T5/HQI como de LED ficarão próximos. O custos com consumo de electricidade em princípio serão 30 a 50% menores para o caso dos LEDs. Há vantagens e desvantagens nestas tecnologias.
Eu pessoalmente apostaria numa primeira fase em iluminação LED para Sump/Refúgio, com investimento mais reduzido (menor litragem) e em T5 e/ou HQI para o aquário principal. Em termos de preços das calhas LED de marca não tem havido muita evolução, ainda continuam extremamente caros, e no espaço de 5 a 10 anos possivelmente aparecem outras tecnologias mais eficientes e mais acessíveis.
É apenas a minha opinião actual...  :SbOk3: 
Boa sorte com a montagem  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Concordo com o que o Paulo disse, mas só metendo tudo a trabalhar para ver o que faz...

Artur os leds já estão mais baratos...
os XM por aguentarem muito mais corrente, consegues com menos  leds ter a mesma luz do que muitos XP-g e ao mesmo preço de 1...
fica bem mais barato.

com cree XM com 1000 mA, tens folga suficiente, para teres os XM a durar pelo menos 5 anos (aguentam 3000 mA, podem até se calhar durar na boa 10 anos), e o dobro da luz que eu com 700 mA (com xp-g).
Mas como disse o Artur, talvez por teres um aquário maior que o meu tenhas de gastar ainda perto de 1000 euros... mesmo que agora fique mais barato....

T5 continua a ser mais barato, e fácil de conceber também....

Lima se quiseres fazer o tal DIY na iluminação convém fazer uma cobertura para o aquário...
do género que fizestes para a sump, convém não meter muito peso, mas acredita que pode ser bem pesada...

O stress do Vidro não será aumentado, aliás podes quiça meter mais de 20 kilos sem problemas, desde que o peso seja só na vertical.

O meu foi feito com contraplacado, e tem a tal porta para não ter de o tirar sempre que tenho de mexer no aquário...como tinhas visto no outro dia.

Assim já pode ficar menos elegante estéticamente, que ficará escondido.
Como ficará tapado não ofuscará os olhos das pessoas que observem o aquário, eu sinceramente prefiro assim.
Ficará acima da altura das pessoas, e portanto a abertura por cima não se conseguirá ver...

Agora podes mesmo assim preferir destapado (da outra forma será destapado, mas não se vê),  são preferencias, agora conceber um diy daqueles elegantes, tonra-se complicado ou dificil...

uma calha de aluminio com leds e fios não fica elegante, mas claro depende da destreza do fabricante...
 :Big Grin: 

com t5 fica-te possivelmente abaixo dos 200 euros...
diy claro...

ou seja para ires buscar o dinheiro investido nos leds tens de esperar bastante tempo...
 :Wink: 

60 Cree XM são 7 euros cada +
60 cree XR-e (ou xp-e) blue e royal blue 
cerce de 4 euros cada...
mais drivers 11 euros cada..(precisas de uns 20 pelo menos sem fazer contas) 

420+240+220+ portes...passa de 1000, com a calha de aluminio e fonte...
o dobro da potencia do meu sistema...
 :Big Grin: 
mais de 350W de leds...e mais eficiente porque se trata do XM...
se calhar é um grande abuso....
melhor é fazer metade disto e se depois não chegar adiciona-se um outro modulo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## José António Lima

> Se for preciso ajuda para montar a iluminação ....podes contar comigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não é preciso arduinos e companhia, mas se quiseres também se arranja.
> Também depois do periodo inicial arranja-se frags de corais...




Mais uma vez obrigado António pela tua disponibilidade em ajudar, assim que estiver preparado aceitarei a tua ajuda.
Abraço

----------


## José António Lima

> Olá José
> 
> Ao reparar numa das tuas fotos, vejo que colocaste tubos de queda, na ultima divisória, e que irás colocar a bomba de retorno e o escumador na outra, certo?
> Se assim for, e poderei estar enganado, poderá haver a questão de a agua que sai do escumador que virá com bolhas, ser enviada pela bomba do retorno para o aquario e enviar muitas bolhas de ar.


O que poderá ser feito para que isso não aconteça?

----------


## José António Lima

> Olá José
> 
> Aconselhava te tambem a colocares uns sacos microns para retençao de impurezas no tubo de queda.


Esta parte já estava prevista assim ser.
Obrigado pelas dicas e pelo incentivo.
Abraço

----------


## José António Lima

> Boas José,
> 
> Em relação a iluminação há várias opções, desde T5, HQI, LED, e combinações destas. Tal como o Rui referiu, uma calha com 6 a 8 lâmpadas T5 do 80W será adequada para manter todos os tipos de corais (incluindo os mais complicados SPS), com a habitual relação de 1 Watt por litro. No caso de optar por manter corais menos exigentes em relação a luz, possivelmente com 0.75W/litro seja suficiente. Em relação aos LEDs, ficam mais baratos apenas a longo prazo, pois quando se compra uma calha LED está-se a comprar o equivalente em T5, por exemplo, para os próximos 5 a 10 anos. Por outro lado, com LED o consumo mensal é menor, podendo baixar até 50% do consumo das T5. Para esse volume de água então o investimento em LED seria uma pequena fortuna, provavelmente a rondar os 1000 a 2000 euros, assim por baixo (se for DIY). Com iluminação T5 e/ou HQI, o investimento na calha é também considerável mas mais baixo, talvez entre os 400 e 600 euros, e depois há a necessidade da substituição das lâmpadas de 8 em 8 meses (em média), que implica um custo anual entre os 100 a 200 euros. Ao final de 8 a 10 anos, os custos de material, tanto de T5/HQI como de LED ficarão próximos. O custos com consumo de electricidade em princípio serão 30 a 50% menores para o caso dos LEDs. Há vantagens e desvantagens nestas tecnologias.
> Eu pessoalmente apostaria numa primeira fase em iluminação LED para Sump/Refúgio, com investimento mais reduzido (menor litragem) e em T5 e/ou HQI para o aquário principal. Em termos de preços das calhas LED de marca não tem havido muita evolução, ainda continuam extremamente caros, e no espaço de 5 a 10 anos possivelmente aparecem outras tecnologias mais eficientes e mais acessíveis.
> É apenas a minha opinião actual... 
> Boa sorte com a montagem


Muito obrigado Artur por estes esclarecimentos, para mim são muito úteis mas... continua a ser dificil tomar uma decisão... vamos lá ver se acerto.
Obrigado pelo incentivo.
Abraço

----------


## José António Lima

> Lima se quiseres fazer o tal DIY na iluminação convém fazer uma cobertura para o aquário...
> do género que fizestes para a sump, convém não meter muito peso, mas acredita que pode ser bem pesada...


António já está idealizada uma cobertura, estou a estudar uma forma de não a pousar no aqua. Depois dou novidades.
Abraço

----------


## José António Lima

> com t5 fica-te possivelmente abaixo dos 200 euros...
> diy claro...
> 
> D


Esta será uma boa opção. Compro o material e depois ajudas-me a fazer as ligações.
Abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá José

De forma a evitares tares a escrever um topico para cada resposta, clicas em citar+ nos posts de quem queres responder e citar no ultimo e desta forma podes responder a todos no mesmo post.

Eu alterava a queda para junto do escumador, fazia uma caixa acrilico para colocar os sacos microns,  e colocava a bomba retorno na divisão mais pequena, pois o vidro fazia a função de quebra bolhas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ...
> Artur os leds já estão mais baratos...
> ...
> 
> Mas como disse o Artur, talvez por teres um aquário maior que o meu tenhas de gastar ainda perto de 1000 euros... mesmo que agora fique mais barato....
> 
> T5 continua a ser mais barato, e fácil de conceber também....
> 
> ...
> ...


Boas António,

É certo que os chips dos leds têm vindo a ficar mais acessíveis, no entanto eu falo mais em produtos comerciais de leds, ou seja, já calhas completas e das várias marcas (tipo KR92 da Ecolamps, Vertex Illumina, AquaIllumination, etc.). Normalmente tenho visto módulos, por exemplo de 60W, 90W, 120W, etc., e os mais baratos começam nos 600 euros, por aí em diante... E esses 1000 euros que referes, é apenas custo do material para DIY, falta a mão de obra (que não é pouca) que sobe o custo para o dobro. É por isso que uma calha comercial de LEDs, para um aquário das dimensões deste, provavelmente ia para os 2000 a 3000 euros.
Em relação ao preço para T5 DIY, 200 euros para uma calha 8x80W às tantas não chega, pois por exemplo só em reflectores são uns euritos (tipo 10 euros por reflector, e individuais vs duplos), e claro, não esquecendo a mão de obra. Se bem que para fazer as calhas T5 é bem mais simples que andar a soldar leds  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> O que poderá ser feito para que isso não aconteça?


Viva António,

Tens ai um bruto aquário, são essas as medidas que gostava de ter mas o espeço aqui é curto, já estou no meu limite.

Parece-me que tens tudomuito bem planeado em relação ao equipamento e gosto de ver esses pormenores como o acrilico para suportar os tubos de escoamento, são nesses pequenos detalhes que vemos a dedicação que está a ter nessa montagem. Desde já boa sorte!
Partilho das palavras do PAulo as minha, muita calma em tudo para correr bem. Sempre que tivereres dúvidas coloca-as aqui no Forum.

Em relação a questão que o Paulo colocou sobre o escoamento cair no último compartimento! O problema não está só nas bolhas de ar que possam subir na bomba de retorno mas sim a água que não passa no escumador. A posição do escoamento devia ser antes do escumador para garantir que grande parte da água passe no escumador.

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> É certo que os chips dos leds têm vindo a ficar mais acessíveis, no entanto eu falo mais em produtos comerciais de leds, ou seja, já calhas completas e das várias marcas (tipo KR92 da Ecolamps, Vertex Illumina, AquaIllumination, etc.). Normalmente tenho visto módulos, por exemplo de 60W, 90W, 120W, etc., e os mais baratos começam nos 600 euros, por aí em diante... E esses 1000 euros que referes, é apenas custo do material para DIY, falta a mão de obra (que não é pouca) que sobe o custo para o dobro. É por isso que uma calha comercial de LEDs, para um aquário das dimensões deste, provavelmente ia para os 2000 a 3000 euros.
> Em relação ao preço para T5 DIY, 200 euros para uma calha 8x80W às tantas não chega, pois por exemplo só em reflectores são uns euritos (tipo 10 euros por reflector, e individuais vs duplos), e claro, não esquecendo a mão de obra. Se bem que para fazer as calhas T5 é bem mais simples que andar a soldar leds


T5 dá pois!
200 euros!
tenho um fornecedor barato, claro sem lampadas...com as lampadas o preço sobe.
(Estou a falar em DIY atenção!)

Os reflectores nem são muito caros, e são do melhor que já vi!

A estrutura seria em madeira do mais simples possivel, o mais caro ainda seriam os balastros electronicos.

claro de compra ficava ao mesmo preço do DIY leds...
 :Big Grin: 

A mão de obra seria À borliu!
era eu e mais o José Lima...
 :Big Grin: 
até prós leds... se ele quisesse...
um DIY T5 é tremendamente mais simples do que um para leds...
quando me meti nos leds, cheguei a me arrepender, agora já estou de novo contente, mas gastei mesmo muitos dias até ter isto operacional...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Viva António,
> 
> Tens ai um bruto aquário, são essas as medidas que gostava de ter mas o espeço aqui é curto, já estou no meu limite.
> 
> Parece-me que tens tudomuito bem planeado em relação ao equipamento e gosto de ver esses pormenores como o acrilico para suportar os tubos de escoamento, são nesses pequenos detalhes que vemos a dedicação que está a ter nessa montagem. Desde já boa sorte!
> Partilho das palavras do PAulo as minha, muita calma em tudo para correr bem. Sempre que tivereres dúvidas coloca-as aqui no Forum.
> 
> Em relação a questão que o Paulo colocou sobre o escoamento cair no último compartimento! O problema não está só nas bolhas de ar que possam subir na bomba de retorno mas sim a água que não passa no escumador. A posição do escoamento devia ser antes do escumador para garantir que grande parte da água passe no escumador.
> 
> abraço


Bem observado Carlos, o José Lima, para além de dedicação tem uma tremenda paciência, acho que este será um dos poucos aquários com grande sucesso...

Ele esteve aqui há uns meses antes de comprar fosse o que fosse...
há uns meses, talvez meio ano... e portanto está mesmo a conceber isto sem erros...observando e tirando dúvidas antes de comprar...

Embora possa existir possiveis melhorias ou correcções...

Quando concebi o meu foi erros atrás de erros, pelo impulso de querer ter tudo operacional em 2 dias...

----------


## António Vitor

José como a ilumninação seria toda diy, poderiamos usar isso para criar algo tipo "alfaiate"...(um fato à medida)

ou seja imagina que querias fazer uma ilha de rocha, poderiamos incidir aí a luz, com mais leds ou lampadas, negligênciado o oresto, que nem precisaria...

com t5, seria talvez fácil usar uma estrutura que dê-se para mexer a posição das lâmpadas...

ter uma luz mais uniforme no aquário também pode ficar melhor depende, mas com um aquário desse tamanho, e com o custo da luz a aumentar pode ser penoso a longo prazo...
uma das razões que me levou ao diy leds foi esse...

O maior custo que eu tenho de luz, é por causa das resistências para aquecer a água.
porquê?
Porque costumo ter as janelas abertas para não criar condensações...
com o teu maior volume de água vais ter de ter muitas resistências se não tiveres um A.C.

O próximo equipamento a comprar será um Ar condicionado, por incrivel que pareça iria me poupar dinheiro de luz, teria a sala mais quente, logo menos aquecimento de água...
como poderia ter as janelas fechadas, a temperatura não descia e o A.C. não trabalharia assim tanto...basta que a sala esteja bem isolada termicamente.
antes do final do ano acho que vou ter aqui um A.C.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,vou dar outra opcção á iluminação http://http://www.fish-street.com/ma...ategory_id=118
,Penso que 2 calhas de leds G230 ,ou ainda 3 G160 dariam para iluminar esse aquario ,mesmo para por corais duros.Fica mais caro agora mas a longo prazo compensa e muito.Boa sorte e muita calminha na introdução de vivos :SbOk:

----------


## José António Lima

> Olá José
> 
> De forma a evitares tares a escrever um topico para cada resposta, clicas em citar+ nos posts de quem queres responder e citar no ultimo e desta forma podes responder a todos no mesmo post.
> 
> Eu alterava a queda para junto do escumador, fazia uma caixa acrilico para colocar os sacos microns,  e colocava a bomba retorno na divisão mais pequena, pois o vidro fazia a função de quebra bolhas.


 :Olá: 
Obrigada pela ajuda com o post esta parte para mim tem sido a mais dificil.
Vou alterar a queda e colocar a bomba conforme referes, faz todo o sentido.
«Quem não sabe é como quem não vê»




> Boas António,
> 
> É certo que os chips dos leds têm vindo a ficar mais acessíveis, no entanto eu falo mais em produtos comerciais de leds, ou seja, já calhas completas e das várias marcas (tipo KR92 da Ecolamps, Vertex Illumina, AquaIllumination, etc.). Normalmente tenho visto módulos, por exemplo de 60W, 90W, 120W, etc., e os mais baratos começam nos 600 euros, por aí em diante... E esses 1000 euros que referes, é apenas custo do material para DIY, falta a mão de obra (que não é pouca) que sobe o custo para o dobro. É por isso que uma calha comercial de LEDs, para um aquário das dimensões deste, provavelmente ia para os 2000 a 3000 euros.
> Em relação ao preço para T5 DIY, 200 euros para uma calha 8x80W às tantas não chega, pois por exemplo só em reflectores são uns euritos (tipo 10 euros por reflector, e individuais vs duplos), e claro, não esquecendo a mão de obra. Se bem que para fazer as calhas T5 é bem mais simples que andar a soldar leds


 :Olá: 
Gosto de saber estas coisas.
Obrigado




> Viva António,
> 
> Tens ai um bruto aquário, são essas as medidas que gostava de ter mas o espeço aqui é curto, já estou no meu limite.
> 
> Parece-me que tens tudomuito bem planeado em relação ao equipamento e gosto de ver esses pormenores como o acrilico para suportar os tubos de escoamento, são nesses pequenos detalhes que vemos a dedicação que está a ter nessa montagem. Desde já boa sorte!
> Partilho das palavras do PAulo as minha, muita calma em tudo para correr bem. Sempre que tivereres dúvidas coloca-as aqui no Forum.
> 
> Em relação a questão que o Paulo colocou sobre o escoamento cair no último compartimento! O problema não está só nas bolhas de ar que possam subir na bomba de retorno mas sim a água que não passa no escumador. A posição do escoamento devia ser antes do escumador para garantir que grande parte da água passe no escumador.
> 
> abraço


 :Olá: 
Obrigado pelas palavras de incentivo.
Vou alterar, fotografar e colocar no post para que possam comentar se ficou no ponto. 




> T5 dá pois!
> 200 euros!
> tenho um fornecedor barato, claro sem lampadas...com as lampadas o preço sobe.
> (Estou a falar em DIY atenção!)
> 
> Os reflectores nem são muito caros, e são do melhor que já vi!
> 
> A estrutura seria em madeira do mais simples possivel, o mais caro ainda seriam os balastros electronicos.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: 
Esta disponibilidade em ajudar é fantástica, obrigado.




> Bem observado Carlos, o José Lima, para além de dedicação tem uma tremenda paciência, acho que este será um dos poucos aquários com grande sucesso...
> 
> Ele esteve aqui há uns meses antes de comprar fosse o que fosse...
> há uns meses, talvez meio ano... e portanto está mesmo a conceber isto sem erros...observando e tirando dúvidas antes de comprar...
> 
> Embora possa existir possiveis melhorias ou correcções...
> 
> Quando concebi o meu foi erros atrás de erros, pelo impulso de querer ter tudo operacional em 2 dias...





> José como a ilumninação seria toda diy, poderiamos usar isso para criar algo tipo "alfaiate"...(um fato à medida)
> 
> ou seja imagina que querias fazer uma ilha de rocha, poderiamos incidir aí a luz, com mais leds ou lampadas, negligênciado o oresto, que nem precisaria...
> 
> com t5, seria talvez fácil usar uma estrutura que dê-se para mexer a posição das lâmpadas...
> 
> ter uma luz mais uniforme no aquário também pode ficar melhor depende, mas com um aquário desse tamanho, e com o custo da luz a aumentar pode ser penoso a longo prazo...
> uma das razões que me levou ao diy leds foi esse...
> 
> ...


É pena mas ainda não tenho AC. (e agora estou a gastar os euros com o aqua). Agora vou começar a trabalhar na cobertura superior. assim que estiver pronta podemos fazer o estudo do "fato á medida"





> Boas a todos ,vou dar outra opcção á iluminação http://http://www.fish-street.com/ma...ategory_id=118
> ,Penso que 2 calhas de leds G230 ,ou ainda 3 G160 dariam para iluminar esse aquario ,mesmo para por corais duros.Fica mais caro agora mas a longo prazo compensa e muito.Boa sorte e muita calminha na introdução de vivos


 :Olá:  Luís, 
muito Obrigado pela sugestão. Eu ainda não conheço estas calhas, tenho que vê-las e principalmente saber o seu preço. Esta parte inicial é um pouco dolorosa com o consumo dos euros.
A minha primeira preocupação está em arranjar as melhores condições possiveis para os vivos que vou ter á minha responsabilidade.

----------


## José António Lima

> http://http://www.fish-street.com/ma...ategory_id=118
> ,Penso que 2 calhas de leds G230 ,ou ainda 3 G160 :


 :Olá: 
não vejo estes modelos no site.

----------


## Luis Santos

> não vejo estes modelos no site.


Boas José ,o erro foi meu, os modelos em questão é maxspec G2 230 ou G2 160

tens que ir á parte onde diz lighting e depois escolheres leds. :SbOk:

----------


## José António Lima

> Boas a todos ,vou dar outra opcção á iluminação http://http://www.fish-street.com/ma...ategory_id=118
> ,Penso que 2 calhas de leds G230 ,ou ainda 3 G160 dariam para iluminar esse aquario ,mesmo para por corais duros.Fica mais caro agora mas a longo prazo compensa e muito.Boa sorte e muita calminha na introdução de vivos


Já vi o material. Parece-me muito bom mas demasiado caro para poder adquirir agora. :SbRiche: 
 :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

José
Gosto do teu projecto , gosto do teu planeamento , gosto do teu respeito pelos peixes e corais porque estas a pensar no bem estar deles e como os manter a longo prazo, gosto que o construas com o teu filho .
Por isso tudo gostaria de te oferecer 5 kg de Rocha viva do meu aquário e o primeiro coral , um Sarcophyton Seria um previlegio para mim poder contribuir para um projecto exemplar como o teu .
Se aceitares só terás que vir busca-lá a Cascais quando quiseres .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## José António Lima

> José
> Gosto do teu projecto , gosto do teu planeamento , gosto do teu respeito pelos peixes e corais porque estas a pensar no bem estar deles e como os manter a longo prazo, gosto que o construas com o teu filho .
> Por isso tudo gostaria de te oferecer 5 kg de Rocha viva do meu aquário e o primeiro coral , um Sarcophyton Seria um previlegio para mim poder contribuir para um projecto exemplar como o teu .
> Se aceitares só terás que vir busca-lá a Cascais quando quiseres .


Rui muito obrigado por todas estas palavras amigáveis.
Aceitarei com muito agrado a oferta.
Quando estiver em condições de adicionar as rochas contactarei  contigo por MP.(o coral terá que ser um pouco mais tarde).
Abraço 
JLima

----------


## José António Lima

> 


 :SbOk:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José António Lima

> Olá José
> 
> Eu alterava a queda para junto do escumador, fazia uma caixa acrilico para colocar os sacos microns,  e colocava a bomba retorno na divisão mais pequena, pois o vidro fazia a função de quebra bolhas.


 :Olá: 
Já alterei conforme o sugerido, mas surgiu um pequeno problema . Este escumador conforme as especificações de fábrica deve ter um nivel de água de 230cm. Como o vidro tem 250cm implica ter que subir o escumador 20cm e isso... ?
Aguardo sugestões.
JLima

----------


## João Seguro

podes meter umas egg crate no fundo para safar  :Wink: 

Boa sorte com o projecto, muito fixe !!!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Já alterei conforme o sugerido, mas surgiu um pequeno problema . Este escumador conforme as especificações de fábrica deve ter um nivel de água de 230cm. Como o vidro tem 250cm implica ter que subir o escumador 20cm e isso... ?
> Aguardo sugestões.
> JLima


Olá Jose
Habilidade para diy`s não te falta, se tal fizesses uma mesa em acrilico para colocares em baixo do escumador, evitava assim o depositar de lixo por baixo do escumador e ficava na altura ideal.

----------


## José António Lima

> podes meter umas egg crate no fundo para safar 
> 
> Boa sorte com o projecto, muito fixe !!!


 :Olá: 
Obrigado




> Olá Jose
> Habilidade para diy`s não te falta, se tal fizesses uma mesa em acrilico para colocares em baixo do escumador, evitava assim o depositar de lixo por baixo do escumador e ficava na altura ideal.


 :Olá: 
terei mesmo que fazer algo do género,
obrigado

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  companheiros
já lá vão muitos dias sem atualização deste post.
Quando não abundam os euros a evoloção torna-se demasiado lenta... .... é a vida... ...dos portuguêses.
Então o que há de  novo aqui? (quase nada)
meteu-se areão (agradecimento mt especial ao Cristovão - Côdea), Rocha viva (agradecimento ao Paulo J Oliveira e ao Cristovão), agua natural de Peniche e iluminação T5 DIY.
Gostaria tb de deixar um agradecimento mt especial ao António Vitor, pois tem sido o membro que me tem aturado com as milhentas dúvidas que qualquer iniciado tem nesta altura. De salientar que todos os esquemas técnicos do DIY são autoria do António, sem ele era curto circuito na certa. Mais uma vez obrigado António. :Pracima: 
Calma já meto as fotos a seguir.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

A falta de euros é um bom amigo... assim o sistema tem tempo para maturar.

----------


## José António Lima

> A falta de euros é um bom amigo... assim o sistema tem tempo para maturar.


É um ponto de vista positivo. Temos que ser positivos  :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

estamos à espera xD

----------


## José António Lima

:Icon Cry: já não me lembro como se vai buscar as fotos á galeria.
Os balastros
balastros.jpg

----------


## José António Lima

Acho que já decobri  :SbSourire: 



+balastros



calhas



Proteção dos casquilhos contra salpicos



Temporizadores (liga e desliga c/intervalos de meia hora entre calhas)



Proteção dos temporizadores contra salpicos

----------


## José António Lima

seguem + algumas fotos

muitos materiais utilizados são reaproveitados de tralhas velhas

boia de nivel de reposição da agua doce





torneira do depósito da agua doce

----------


## José António Lima

por agora é tudo

as proximas só com vivos

----------


## João Seguro

gostei dessa do sistema do autoclismo ehehehehe já tinha pensado nisso mas nunca achei que ficasse alguma coisa de jeito. pelos vistos fica xD

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  companheiros,

o primeiro é sempre especial,

está a ajudar a limpar este verde todo.





está cá á duas semanas a comer bem, penso que está feliz.
JLima

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá:  
mais umas...











vamos esperar mais uns tempos para ver como isto reage,

abraço

JLima

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O Vulpinus é de facto uma máquina fenomenal a cortar mato...  :Pracima: 

Tem no entanto e muito provavelmente, a médio ou longo prazo, uma tendência a aventurar-se noutras gastronomias... lol...

Diria que esse pedaço de zoanthus estará para o Vulpinus assim como um cacho de bananas está para um macaco... mais tarde ou mais cedo a probabilidade de um banquete é muito elevada  :Wink: 

Pessoalmente tenho também um Vulpinus no meu sistema e aqui há tempos, de um dia para o outro, limpou-me um pedaço de rocha com cerca de 30 a 50 pólipos de uns zoanthus roxos... fui a tempo de salvar um outro pedaço com zoanthus idênticos mudando-o para o refúgio. Entretanto tinha também adquirido uns azuis esverdeados e uns laranjas, pelo sim pelo não, foram para o refúgio. Mas em boa verdade, prefiro manter o Vulpinus no sistema e desistir dos Zoanthus. A máquina trituradora de algas é mais valiosa que um conjunto de corais que até são coloridos mas posso dispensar.  :Smile: 

Já o meu Veliferum, outra grande máquina devoradora de algas (recomendo vivamente), nas últimas semanas aventurou-se na gastronomia xéniana. Tinha xénias brancas um pouco pelo vidro traseiro e pedaço de rochas. Limpou-as todas... quer dizer, não sei bem se foram eliminadas de facto, o que é certo é que estão todas retraídas e não há uma única a pulsar. Por sorte tinha alguns pedaços de eggcrate no refúgio com essas xénias e então ainda tenho a espécie. hehehe... Mas mais umas vez, acho a utilidade do Veliferum no sistema para dizimar algas "priceless".  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

epá vem aqui que eu arranjo uns frags....mas...esse peixe  o segundo, a Valenciennea tive um durou uns meses comprei outro...novamente uns meses...remexem o areão mas duram pouco...se não deres comida.

E eu dava, não comiam só remexiam o areão...e portanto se comiam estava no areão fora isso nem tocavam... mas posso ter tido azar...espero que tenhas sorte.

----------


## José António Lima

[QUOTE]


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Diria que esse pedaço de zoanthus estará para o Vulpinus assim como um cacho de bananas está para um macaco... mais tarde ou mais cedo a probabilidade de um banquete é muito elevada 
> 
>   Mas em boa verdade, prefiro manter o Vulpinus no sistema e desistir dos Zoanthus. A máquina trituradora de algas é mais valiosa que um conjunto de corais que até são coloridos mas posso dispensar.


 :Olá: 
Artur,
pessoalmente tb prefiro não trocar peixes por corais no entanto tenho esperança que esta raposa não goste de bananas.  :SbSourire: 

Abraço,
JLima

----------


## José António Lima

[QUOTE]


> epá vem aqui que eu arranjo uns frags


 :Olá: 
António,
eu gostava de te fazer uma visita até já tentei entrar em contacto contigo mas tinhas a caixa das msg's cheia. Por TM não tento podes estar a trabalhar ou a descansar.




> ....mas...esse peixe o segundo, a Valenciennea tive um durou uns meses comprei outro...novamente uns meses...remexem o areão mas duram pouco...se não deres comida.


é um trabalhador incansável, eu dou comida mas realmente só o vejo meter areia na boca, vamos ver se tenho sorte.
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> pessoalmente tb prefiro não trocar peixes por corais no entanto tenho esperança que esta raposa não goste de bananas.


A minha raposa durante os primeiros meses portou-se lindamente a pastar as algas. Quando chegou à fase adulta é que começou a ver galinhas zoantídeas...  :Smile:

----------


## José António Lima

> gostei dessa do sistema do autoclismo ehehehehe já tinha pensado nisso mas nunca achei que ficasse alguma coisa de jeito. pelos vistos fica xD


Desde já as minhas desculpas ao João por não ter responbdido em tempo real.
O sistema funciona na perfeição neste sistema que tem apenas 20l de depósito. Não existe qualquer risco de inundação em caso de falha. No entanto para não haver falta de água temos de encher o depósito de 3 em 3 dias, não há margem para descanso. As vantagens são: é barato, fácil, seguro e entretem-nos com trabalho.
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## João Seguro

sem problema  :SbOk: 

tens que ponderar arranjar algum recipiente maior, tipo 60 litros... em acrilico ou algo do género. Feito à medida para caber onde queres :Wink:  não deve ficar muito caro

----------


## José António Lima

> sem problema 
> 
> tens que ponderar arranjar algum recipiente maior, tipo 60 litros... em acrilico ou algo do género. Feito à medida para caber onde queres não deve ficar muito caro


sim, tenho que medir o limite máx. da sump, para não haver perigos de inundação.
Obrigado pela dica  :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

dá sempre uma margem para meteres as mãos por cima. Há gente que faz isso apertado e depois vê-se aflito para lá mexer.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas José

Isso esta a ir!!!!
A gente deve começar como pode e e consoante pode.
Fazes bem fazer tudo com calma e ir aprendendo e tirando as tuas duvidas,mesmo que leve tempo tambem chegas lá como tantos outros o fizeram.
Espero que o Fox nao te dé problemas ,tenho 3 em aquarios carregados de corais e nunca tive problemas incluindo zoanthus,mas cada peixe é um peixe...

----------


## António Vitor

eu idem aspas aspas Paulo, por isso aconselhei o fox...

----------


## José António Lima

> Boas José
> 
> Isso esta a ir!!!!
> A gente deve começar como pode e e consoante pode.
> Fazes bem fazer tudo com calma e ir aprendendo e tirando as tuas duvidas,mesmo que leve tempo tambem chegas lá como tantos outros o fizeram.


*
Paulo,
de facto está a ir muito devagar, mas com resultados positivos. Os peixes precem-me estar a agir naturalmente, quanto ao coral não sei muito bem analizar os comportamentos, mas pelo menos não noto diferenças relativamente ao que estava ai na loja.
O que é certo é que estes três pequenos seres já deram para me proporcionar momentos muito agradáveis a mim e á minha familia. Tirando o stress quando faltou a luz * 
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
António,
muito bom conselho, obrigado  :Pracima: 
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
a todos,
apenas uma pequena atualização do tópico.

Agradecimento especial ao António Vitor





agradecimento especial ao Paulo Bravo



novas entradas





atuais com geral







por agora é só.
Abraço,
JLima

----------

